# Supercharger Info



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

What exactly does supercharger v6 do? Please explain in detail. 
Also, how do I go about installing it correctly?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> What exactly does supercharger v6 do? Please explain in detail. Also, how do I go about installing it correctly?


It's all explained pretty in depth on the developers xda thread. Not sure you can get a better explanation than what is on there to be honest.


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

akellar said:


> It's all explained pretty in depth on the developers xda thread. Not sure you can get a better explanation than what is on there to be honest.


Ya. I figured. But I still don't understand it :-\


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

ok, let me see if I can make this a little easier. Your phone has ram (random access memory), just like a computer. This ram (some times simply referred to as "memory") is used to run your apps. Whenever you launch an app, it reserves a chunk of this ram (memory) to use for it's own evil intents. The same applies every time you launch a new app. Eventually you'll allocated most of this ram towards running multiple apps, and then *android\linux* takes over and does what is referred to as memory management (killing apps to free up ram).

There are two terms to become familiar with: OOM (Out_Of_Memory) and minfree (Minimum Free Amount of Ram at any given time)

Your Out Of Memory (OOM) settings classify the groups that guides android in order to target specified apps during memory management.

Your minfree settings outline the automatic memory management function of android. Whenever you phone has "x" (x being a variable representing the amount of free ram you have at any given moment) amount of ram LEFT, as in unused, it executes a kill order on certain app groups in a tiered manner, hence the multiple minfree values. This is how android manages your ram to make sure you always have enough free to access your most recently used apps with little/no lag.

The app groups are outlined in the original thread, so I won't go into all that.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> ok, let me see if I can make this a little easier. Your phone has ram (random access memory), just like a computer. This ram (some times simply referred to as "memory") is used to run your apps. Whenever you launch an app, it reserves a chunk of this ram (memory) to use for it's own evil intents. The same applies every time you launch a new app. Eventually you'll allocated most of this ram towards running multiple apps, and then *android\linux* takes over and does what is referred to as memory management (killing apps to free up ram).
> 
> There are two terms to become familiar with: OOM (Out_Of_Memory) and minfree (Minimum Free Amount of Ram at any given time)
> 
> ...


Thanks you so much. Makes perfect sense now!


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

One more question. Why are there so many minfree slots? What does each slot do?


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

each of the six slots corresponds to an app or app group. The memory management system uses these slot values as checkpoints in the tiered shutdown scheme. When your ram reaches any given value, the appkiller shuts down said group or specific app.

the names and specific group descriptions can be found in the xda thread


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> each of the six slots corresponds to an app or app group. The memory management system uses these slot values as checkpoints in the tiered shutdown scheme. When your ram reaches any given value, the appkiller shuts down said group or specific app.
> 
> the names and specific group descriptions can be found in the xda thread


Thanks again!


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN (Sep 11, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> each of the six slots corresponds to an app or app group. The memory management system uses these slot values as checkpoints in the tiered shutdown scheme. When your ram reaches any given value, the appkiller shuts down said group or specific app.
> 
> the names and specific group descriptions can be found in the xda thread


+1


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

For more info goto:
http://www.androidcentral.com/fine-tuning-minfree-settings-improving-androids-multi-tasking


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Does it work?


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Does it work?


Does Supercharger work? Yes, it's great


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Works for a Droid bionic? I'm running a different rom. Sorry new to this


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Works for a Droid bionic? I'm running a different rom. Sorry new to this


Yes. It works with all roms.


----------

